# Cialis



## WillK (May 16, 2012)

Ugh.. okay, just need to see if anyone has any opinions on this. For a few months now I've been taking Cialis because of ED. At first my general practice doctor prescribed 10 mg, I found that after the second pill I was experiencing back and joint pain to a degree that it interfered with sleep tremendously. I did some searching around and found that there's a 5 mg Cialis, and I went back to the same doc and told him about my problems - which stumped him - and told him I'd like to try 5 mg Cialis, so he gave me my prescription.

2 weeks ago I was nearing the end of my supply and tried calling to get a refill, but the office was closed for the week for remodelling. After the office reopenned the next week I started calling again.. I used up my last pill, and it wore off before I could reach the office to get the refill prescription called in to the pharmacy, so I had to get some more of the 10 mg Cialis I had refills on.

The funny thing is that I was ok after the first pill, and I was okay the day I took the second pill... but now 2 days after the second pill, I'm having the back pain as bad as before. Before, though, I was able to manage it with Advil. This time, Advil is not having much effect. And, this time the Cialis isn't entirely resolving the ED.

It's possible that I have performance anxiety issues contributing to my current issue of ED in spite of taking Cialis, but from what I've read that shoul not be how it works.

I suspect I have some underlying root cause that needs to be adressed. I have a urologist appointment June 6. I just wanted to ask if anyone else has experienced anything like this and can offer anything helpful in terms of what might be going on.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

You know that you can cut pills in half, right? And sometimes it's cheaper to buy a larger dose pill and cut it in half, as there's a certain amount of overhead per pill or per prescription (or both). Of course, if insurance is covering it, no worries.

As far as the other problem... Could there be some emotional issues going on? Guys aren't strictly physical sex machines, as much as some people might think.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WillK (May 16, 2012)

So... I'm an engineer, and I've learned through my career problem solving methodologies. 

My take on my own situation is that the GP doc I got the Cialis prescription from took the flawed approach that I had an ED issue and Cialis is the solution, and the joint pain I experienced was just a side effect.

I suspect that is an incorrect conclusion, and rather the ED is more likely a symptom of an undiagnosed problem - and the treatment of the ED with Cialis exagerated joint pain to a point it was more noticeable, but instead of the joint pain being a side-effect, it's another symptom of an undiagnosed problem.

Could there be emotional issues going on? From my other threads, I just went through an almost seperation, and came out more in love with my wife and feeling like a new man. (That would be yes.) I want to give her great sex now that we're back together, and it's been disappointing so far. I know perfectly well that all of that is classical performance anxiety, I went through the same thing with my wife when we were dating and started being sexually active together.

I suspect it's probably both, and if it was just PA then the Cialis would overcome the issue... I have found that since starting back at 10 mg I have only woken up with morning wood once on the first morning after my first 10 mg pill, since then it hasn't happenned.


----------



## WillK (May 16, 2012)

PBear said:


> You know that you can cut pills in half, right? And sometimes it's cheaper to buy a larger dose pill and cut it in half, as there's a certain amount of overhead per pill or per prescription (or both). Of course, if insurance is covering it, no worries.


On that point in particular... Cialis is a little irregular in shape, and I don't generally find my hands steady enough to precisely divide something that small. I'm probably overthinking the degree to which precision is needed.

As far as insurance - I don't have coverage for it, but June 1 I'll start insurance from my new job which will cover it. But here's the really crazy part. I was buying the 10 mg pills 10 at a time for twice what I paid for 30 pills at 5 mg.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

My Rx is for 20mg and I cut them in half with out a problem. The only side effect I get is a stuffy nose. 
My GP had me see a urologist, for an in depth exam. I would go that path to eliminate any other physical problems, that might be the cause. As for anxiety issues, that's a crap shoot, more so if it comes and goes.


----------



## Knoxvillekelly (Mar 17, 2012)

There is a new drug approved by the FDA that is or will be on the market soon called Avanafil and marketed under the name stendra. Id ask my Doc about it.


----------



## WillK (May 16, 2012)

Hmm.. well, let me ask it this way - has anyone ever challenged their doctor to really investigate the other root causes of an ED symptom rather than simply accept a treatment of the ED symptom such as a pill? And did anyone have a success treating an ED condition by some treatment of an underlying condition?

For example I'm looking at this article:
Impotence (Erectile Dysfunction)

What about vascular blood disease or nerve damage?


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Will, I should have said that my GP sent me to a urologist and a cardiologist. ED can be symptom of cardiology problems. Weight can be a cause, ie: belly fat. Some meds you might be taking can too. All those causes have to be ruled out. In my case it was low testosterone and age. If your GP didn't send you for cardio and urology test, I would say he did you a disservice. A more thorough investigation should be made. Not just handing out pills to treat the symptom, but to find the cause of the ED.

http://men.webmd.com/erectile-dysfunction-11/default.htm


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Well, WillK, if you don't tell your doctor what is going on, how can he treat other problems? You went there, telling him you are having ED...he treats that because that's all you went there to have treated. Now, go back in and tell him there are other symptoms, and it has come to your attention that ED can be a "side effect", so to speak, of whatever you are learning. See if you can be referred to specialists to rule out these other issues.

To answer the question: Has anyone gotten the doc to treat other problems causing ED? Yes, but the key is to TALK to the doctor. He can't read your mind. You have to tell him what's going on.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Back and muscular pain can occur 12 to 24 hours after taking Cialis, but should disappear after 48 hours. Best to mention this to your doctor, though.

How about buying a pill cutter? They work really well and are inexpensive.

Your almost separation could well have been a contributing factor (like any form of stress) to your ED, but as things settle down again perhaps your need for meds will disappear.

Edited to add: ED can be caused by a number of health issues, such as high BP and diabetes. Again, this needs checking out with your doctor.


----------



## WillK (May 16, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> Well, WillK, if you don't tell your doctor what is going on, how can he treat other problems? You went there, telling him you are having ED...he treats that because that's all you went there to have treated. Now, go back in and tell him there are other symptoms, and it has come to your attention that ED can be a "side effect", so to speak, of whatever you are learning. See if you can be referred to specialists to rule out these other issues.
> 
> To answer the question: Has anyone gotten the doc to treat other problems causing ED? Yes, but the key is to TALK to the doctor. He can't read your mind. You have to tell him what's going on.


No seriously, the other posts got it right. This doc is in and out.

The first time I had the issue, actually, when I was first dating my wife I went to my GP doc (different doc) and he referred me to a urologist. I took care of the referring to a urologist myself this time.

This time through I used the doc that the rest of my family uses, this was actually my first time having seen him. At a previous job in a different state, they had wellness exams mandated as an incentive for the company paying your insurance deductible and in these, I was borderline for hypertension. I indicated this on the little check sheet of medical history. I also think I put something about a history of back pain. This doc looked at the page on the chart, but didn't really seem to notice anything. He just said everything looks good. Here try this, it seems to work.

I believe I mentioned when I came back because the 10 mg was too strong, he said he never heard of anyone having that issue. It's in the common side effects for Cialis, right in the literature. When I told him I'd like to try 5 mg, he went out and came back - it was like 'hey, what do you know, you can get 5 mg pills or 2.5 mg pills. Which would you like? And how many should I write the prescription for?'

:scratchhead:


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Just in case...symptoms of Low Test : 

Low Testosterone - WebMD: Symptoms, Health Effects, and Testosterone Replacement

Here is the Test thread at TAM :

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/19213-dealing-low-testosterone-hypogonadism.html


----------



## WillK (May 16, 2012)

Cosmos said:


> Your almost separation could well have been a contributing factor (like any form of stress) to your ED, but as things settle down again perhaps your need for meds will disappear.


We first decided the issue was in need of medical attention after it reached the point that I just wasn't getting erect around the Christmas holidays. So, I don't expect the need for meds to disappear unless there's something else wrong and that gets corrected.

The funny thing is that for a while when the relationship was headed towards separation, we had some great sex.. She made a point of emphasizing that we were having sex at that time with no particular meaning. 

Honestly, I think performance anxiety fits well because all the emotions just fit the same way they did when I had performance anxiety when we first dated- I want to perform well because we have this deep connection, and I feel bad at having not done so well the first couple times since our new start.. And she's been great, so it's really just myself internalizing crap.


----------



## WillK (May 16, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Just in case...symptoms of Low Test :
> 
> Low Testosterone - WebMD: Symptoms, Health Effects, and Testosterone Replacement
> 
> ...


It could fit.

When my GP prescribed the Cialis to begin with, he had blood drawn for lab tests but never said just what blood tests and I never got any call that there was anything to be concerned - so I was meaning to ask more about that, but at the time the schedule was too busy. I'll have to try calling to ask about what tests were done and what the results were, because at this point I don't know if a testoserone test was part of that and I don't know that if the results were outside the normal range I'd have ever heard about it without asking.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Wow! Definitely get another MD. He doesn't seem to know much about ED. If that's true, then he either doesn't care to research ED or he's incompetent. The first thing the blood test should have been for testosterone levels. The results should have been reported to you right off. Get those results and get to a cardiologist. I don't know any MD that would ignore the the causes for ED.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Staxyn does not give me the backache & hangover of Cialis. It is Levitra which disolves on the tongue for fast action...

You can split Cialis pills in half. Pharmacies sell lityle splitters which make clean cuts.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## prc911 (Dec 20, 2010)

cialis sucks for me...makes me feel like total crap, tired, achy, swollen face, stuffy nose.....gives me a nice erection but whats the point if I feel like crap and just want to go to sleep!!!
levitra i found works a lot better, cause it doesnt last as long


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Will can your wife go with you to the Dr? Sometimes the anxiety of the problem makes you forget to ask the right question. She may be better at making sure that you have an advocate. The more you know the better you care will be. Go armed with information about testosterone levels. Also the best form and dosage to take and how therapy should be initiated. 

It is OK to direct your pysician. They don't know everything. If you think you would be better served why not see an endochrologist?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Riven (May 4, 2012)

Definitely get a full work up, make sure you're not on any other meds that might be causing this ( blood pressure meds for ex.) check your heart, maybe have a stress test done. I'm not sure how old you are, but it certainly won't hurt!


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

WillK said:


> We first decided the issue was in need of medical attention after it reached the point that I just wasn't getting erect around the Christmas holidays. So, I don't expect the need for meds to disappear unless there's something else wrong and that gets corrected.
> 
> The funny thing is that for a while when the relationship was headed towards separation, we had some great sex.. She made a point of emphasizing that we were having sex at that time with no particular meaning.
> 
> Honestly, I think performance anxiety fits well because all the emotions just fit the same way they did when I had performance anxiety when we first dated- I want to perform well because we have this deep connection, and I feel bad at having not done so well the first couple times since our new start.. And she's been great, so it's really just myself internalizing crap.


I can understand that anxiety about your performance and being so anxious to please could be throwing you into a catch 22. Have you tried relaxation techniques? I hope things come right for you.


----------



## Knoxvillekelly (Mar 17, 2012)

With the internet and such, i am always amazed how people still dont do their basic research.


----------

